# Anyone Know how to make budder.



## vertise (Feb 9, 2008)

I know there is a thc product called budder how is it made.


----------



## tokin24/7 (Feb 9, 2008)

u take leaf or bud and mix butter all in a crokpot let it cook all day then take the leaf and put it thru a cheese cloth and wring out all the butter from the leaf into some sort of container and put it in the fridge depending on how much leaf/bud u use will depend on its potency


----------



## lvjay702 (Feb 9, 2008)

also know as cannabutter. or you can use vegetable oil and do the same thing if you have more recipies that call for oil, eitherof them will work great!


----------



## Greenthumb Gangsta (Feb 9, 2008)

When you make the butter you should use water as well. since THC and butter are not water soluble the butter and the THC will separate from the water when you put it in the fridge. This makes it a lot easier to prepare and separate the vegetation from the butter.

Do some searching and you will find lots of info on this.

Greenthumb


----------



## vertise (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful budder

this is what i am talking about Budder with two dds


----------



## 420tokes (Feb 17, 2008)

yea Budder is totally different from Cannabutter...Canna butter is just butter with thc melted in lol...Budder is PURE THC...the most potent extract of marijuana known to man. If you smoke this, you know how high you can get on weed. Budmail.biz sells it worldwide minus the USA and UK.


----------



## Guynamedtay12 (May 23, 2008)

hey, here is a great video that shows you how to do it, and the stuff he calls canna oil is budder. Lol has a great accent too... YouTube - how i make my canna oil


----------



## ShogunAssassin (Mar 19, 2009)

Everybody needs to do a little research and determine the difference between BHO, Honey Oil, Cannabutter, and Budder before posting on this thread.

Now heres how you god damn make it:
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=21219&page=3


----------



## Az613 (Mar 19, 2009)

I've actually heard of people making budder using butane... not quite sure how exactly, somethin along the lines of filling up a 2L bottle with weed and drenching it with butane, letting it drip from the bottom and then... I can't remember, musta been too high , it was actually real good tasty budder...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 19, 2009)

I've read about this as well and was very curious.
From a bit of research and some liberal guessing, i've concluded that "budderking" is simply screening kief from good bud and then performing a standard BHO extraction on it. I've gotta be honest though, this budder looks alot like my BHO. If you start with a very high quality product, rather than staying a "goo" Honey oil will crystalize and look a whole lot like the substance in question. 





Around here at least, this is the strongest cannabis based product we've got. Much more potent than commercial honey oil that comes around, and not even in the same league as black iso hash-oil.
1 hit puts you on the moon. 2 hits put you on the floor.

I could be wrong, but i'm pretty sure budderking is just a glorified BHO chef.

my 2 cents.


----------



## hugeheff916 (Mar 20, 2009)

In the BayArea we call it earwax. made through butane meathod. and yes its the best.


----------



## Thanksfortheinfo (Mar 20, 2009)

my personal experience:


Use 14 grams of herb - I used 11 grams of "mexican commerical" herb and 3 grams of vaporized chronic remains. 

Use 1 stick of butter for every 14 grams. I set the stove to the lowest setting possible. The heat will stay this way the entire time. Once all the butter is melted I add the herb. I ster it every 10 minutes for a HOUR AND A HALF. If you see any steam or smoke..remove from stove and let cool down (have yet to have this problem)

You can either strain with cheese cloth and add it to anything that requires 1 stick of butter or just use it as butter spread (have heard it works but I have yet to try) or empty into a container and refrigerate; the butter will rise over the plant material.

I made chocolate chip brownies with mine....nice body high that lasted about 12 hours with the first three pieces I ate.


----------



## diddystyles72 (Mar 20, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I've read about this as well and was very curious.
> From a bit of research and some liberal guessing, i've concluded that "budderking" is simply screening kief from good bud and then performing a standard BHO extraction on it. I've gotta be honest though, this budder looks alot like my BHO. If you start with a very high quality product, rather than staying a "goo" Honey oil will crystalize and look a whole lot like the substance in question.
> 
> 
> ...


 man all I know is I get a pound of butter and 1 oz of ground up nugs i take a pot of boiling water put the butter in and the green let it boil for 30 mins. strain it to get the shake out put the water in the frig let it cool the butter gets hard and thats that


----------



## jimbob420 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok there is some confusion...

"Budder" = BHO that has been whipped and turns back into a pastey solid. I made it for about 3 years and you don't make it with dry sift. In fact dry sift gives you an inferior product. Use whole buds that are very crystaly and have not been handled very much. you want to do a BHO extraction using turkey basters or a homemade tube or a tube from o'keif or whatever. The difference is in the whipping, you will want to heat up the bho over and over using very hot water baths and stir the oil like crazy while it hot and liquidy. Eventually it will just solidify and u will be left with budder. Be aware that not all strains "budder up" and especially if it is poor quality material or keif. PS. a lot of people will argue that the glass type of oil is tasteier than the budder up kind but that is personal preferance. Now you just need to figure out the correct way to smoke it cause if u are just tossing it on a bowl or smearing it on a joint/blunt, you aren't even getting the half of it. you have to heat up bho to a very high temp in order to get its true effect, hence the invention of the TIpad. thats all for today folks!


----------



## diddystyles72 (Mar 22, 2009)

jimbob420 said:


> Ok there is some confusion...
> 
> "Budder" = BHO that has been whipped and turns back into a pastey solid. I made it for about 3 years and you don't make it with dry sift. In fact dry sift gives you an inferior product. Use whole buds that are very crystaly and have not been handled very much. you want to do a BHO extraction using turkey basters or a homemade tube or a tube from o'keif or whatever. The difference is in the whipping, you will want to heat up the bho over and over using very hot water baths and stir the oil like crazy while it hot and liquidy. Eventually it will just solidify and u will be left with budder. Be aware that not all strains "budder up" and especially if it is poor quality material or keif. PS. a lot of people will argue that the glass type of oil is tasteier than the budder up kind but that is personal preferance. Now you just need to figure out the correct way to smoke it cause if u are just tossing it on a bowl or smearing it on a joint/blunt, you aren't even getting the half of it. you have to heat up bho to a very high temp in order to get its true effect, hence the invention of the TIpad. thats all for today folks!


 wow I'm a noob to this forreal but I found the boiling water and butter on the net but I like the way your talking about how much bud do you have to use to get a good amount ?


----------



## jimbob420 (Mar 26, 2009)

1oz frosty nugs= 3-4 grams dried. Not a great turn around...leaves are where its at ....good luck


----------



## diddystyles72 (Mar 26, 2009)

jimbob420 said:


> 1oz frosty nugs= 3-4 grams dried. Not a great turn around...leaves are where its at ....good luck


 so if you use leaves how much do you add


----------



## Mystery420 (Mar 27, 2009)

You make budder from BHO. you heat it up and stir untill it budders up. A lot easyer to handle than oil..


----------



## mrheadie (Mar 28, 2009)

diddy, they are talking about two completelt different things. they are talking about budder that you smoke, and your talking about butter that you cook with.

bho is one of my fav's. i got an extrctor a couple of years ago, and it's 20$ well spent. my bho dish is still coated with oil from fall!!!! scraped a couple hits out a week ago,,, whoo!! was i blasted


----------



## diddystyles72 (Mar 29, 2009)

mrheadie said:


> diddy, they are talking about two completelt different things. they are talking about budder that you smoke, and your talking about butter that you cook with.
> 
> bho is one of my fav's. i got an extrctor a couple of years ago, and it's 20$ well spent. my bho dish is still coated with oil from fall!!!! scraped a couple hits out a week ago,,, whoo!! was i blasted


 so whats better butter to smoke or butter you cook with?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 29, 2009)

diddystyles72 said:


> so whats better butter to smoke or butter you cook with?


They are completely different, you're comparing smoking apples with eating oranges.
Budder is a solvent extract of thc. Like hash oil. 
Butter is marijuana cooked in butter. Used for Cooking with.

They are both awesome for their own reasons.


----------



## diddystyles72 (Mar 30, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> They are completely different, you're comparing smoking apples with eating oranges.
> Budder is a solvent extract of thc. Like hash oil.
> Butter is marijuana cooked in butter. Used for Cooking with.
> 
> They are both awesome for their own reasons.


 well how do you make the butter your talking about?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 30, 2009)

diddystyles72 said:


> well how do you make the butter your talking about?


If you mean the _budder_, that is the subject of the thread and the process involves doing a butane honey oil extraction (google it) and whipping the product.
If you mean butter, just google cannabutter and you'll find a million recipes.

Not trying to be a dick, but Just Fucking Google it!!!!


----------



## mrheadie (Mar 30, 2009)

lol.. google mothafucka


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 31, 2009)

marked...........


----------



## jimbob420 (Mar 31, 2009)

Budder is better in terms of percentage of thc. If u do it right we are talking upwards of 90% thc. Not sure about canabutter but I do know that I use vapor poop for my cana butter and it is mostly cbd/cbn as we already vaporized most of the thc in my understanding.


----------



## diddystyles72 (Mar 31, 2009)

jimbob420 said:


> Budder is better in terms of percentage of thc. If u do it right we are talking upwards of 90% thc. Not sure about canabutter but I do know that I use vapor poop for my cana butter and it is mostly cbd/cbn as we already vaporized most of the thc in my understanding.


 I was just wondering if somone had a good way to make this or if anyone made it and how?


----------



## ToferSmokesBudz (Apr 22, 2009)

LOL some people just dont get it BUDDER is not CANNABUTTER


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 23, 2009)

diddystyles72 said:


> I was just wondering if somone had a good way to make this or if anyone made it and how?



lol ... make what ? budder(read this thread) or cannabutter(search/google)


----------



## Ding (Apr 23, 2009)

jimbob420 said:


> Budder is better in terms of percentage of thc. If u do it right we are talking upwards of 90% thc. Not sure about canabutter but I do know that I use vapor poop for my cana butter and it is mostly cbd/cbn as we already vaporized most of the thc in my understanding.


So CBD/CBN are fat soluble?

OP: thanks for the thread, now I can make some budder...

To those that have had budder: what is your favorite way of smoking it?


----------



## ugzkmk (Apr 23, 2009)

Budder = Isomerization, not BHO

heres how to do it, http://nepenthes.lycaeum.org/Drugs/THC/isomerize.html


----------



## Freddie Roach (May 10, 2009)

So smoking it in a zoot wastes some of it? Fuck sake, my favorite way of smoking is from either a blunt or a zoot.


----------



## jimbob420 (May 16, 2009)

budder is not Isomerization...this has been brought up many times and this is just flat wrong, isomerization is the process of turning CBD/CBN and other cannabanoids into a more active form of THC. It involves very harsh chemicals and a lot of time and IIRC some lab equipment. Budder is simply BHO paste. Isomerization has been spoken of since the 60's and budder only was developed on a wide scale in the last 10 or 15 years as far as I know.


----------



## ugzkmk (May 17, 2009)

yea, hes correct for the most part, however describing it as bho paste is deceiving. upon further research and exploration on different forums like ic mag, there seems to be a general consensus that "budder" is simply dried oil (not necessarily bho, but any solvent extract method) that has been whipped and dried. unfortunately the term budder is used interchangably to describe an array of things, and isomerization is one.


----------



## lepstadder (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree with SpruceZeus, oil over time will automatically turn into a "budder" type consistency.

SWIM has never gotten a good product from ISO, i have never put it in the freezer but am sure than would help, Butane is just so much easier, less mess and done faster!!


----------



## MDG420 (Sep 23, 2009)

i do belive the budder king uses an oxygen exaction method, i have NO idea how to do this, but i hear that it is slighty dangerous, seeing as pure oxygen is veryreactive....hmmm anybody know more abou this


----------



## Killacrip (Feb 18, 2010)

to me this is just a double extraction, unless you want exactly the same product budder king makes, theres other products just as strong and good... just a different method there fore a different looking product.


----------



## showtimex420 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ding said:


> So CBD/CBN are fat soluble?
> 
> OP: thanks for the thread, now I can make some budder...
> 
> To those that have had budder: what is your favorite way of smoking it?



titanium nail, by far, no other way to smoke it

putting it on bowls is a waste of money, you just need to get a dabs worth and heat your nail up and take it to the face, hold in until you cough a lung up, rinse and repeat

i smoke wax (budder) on the daily, and let me tell you something

it is completley a different high than regular weed, it is intense at first and an extremley heavy high, my tolerance is pretty high to it now so it doesnt affect me as much as it used to but when i took my first hit off a nail, it was like the first time i had ever gotten high again, its on a whole other level than regular weed.

to be honest, now a days i just smoke regular weed for the taste, kinda like a cigarette, and then i dab to actually get medicated, somewhat, kinda stopped working now, buying 50 dollar grams every other day for a few months now, stuff is insane though, 80%+., a few dispensiarys in the bay have shit for 70 a gram that is pretty chronic too, though expensive, they are extracted with extra thorough techniques and you can actually see trichomes in the wax/oil/budder whatever u call it, have had 2 different grams for 70, jolly rancher red oil and shishkaberry HPC pure wax, both are pretty much uncomparable as far as a clean taste and high go, but the grams you can get for 50 work almost just as well.


----------

